# duck hunting gear sale.



## ducksarmy (Jun 13, 2009)

for sale 9 boxes of black cloud snow goose shot shells 3 inch #2 shot $ 165 .I have two size 8 waders one 5mm mpw with 1600 gr boot one year old and breathable with 600 gr boot made by hodgman also one year old. one dog ladder for your boat good shape will work on all boats $80 goose decoys are sold..


----------



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

Interested in the waders.
Price ?
Location ?


----------



## tophermckenzie (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm interested in the Decoys! where are you located?


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm second in line for the goose floaters!


----------



## ducksarmy (Jun 13, 2009)

*update*

ok i stall have one pair of breathable size 8 waders left for sale and 8 boxes of black cloud snow goose for sale..give me a cam 8014997716


----------



## BlackCloud (Oct 12, 2012)

Still have the black cloud?


----------

